# "Aches and pains" at nearly 12 weeks



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sure this is a silly and paranoid question, but I'm panicking again, as usual.

"Aches and pains" isn't really right as I haven't had anything which could be described as pain, at least not since the early days of AF-like cramps. What I do have is a frequent feeling of tenderness around the whole "bump" area - not painful, just enough to make me aware of it - and niggly "pains" from time to time on one side or the other. Sometimes very mild cramps.  It just feels as if "something is going on", without being actively painful.

Should I worry?  Or is this normal?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's quite common to have a lot of niggly pains at this stage, as things are stretching that have never been stretched before!  Your uterus is just beginning to grow up out of your pelvis, and this is probably what you are experienceng.  Everything sounds fine at the moment.  If you have any more severe pain, or bleeding, you must contact your hospital.


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin - thanks for your reply.  I'm a bit concerned today as I have had the "niggly" pains to a more pronounced extent and for longer.  It's very localised, just one central spot - but has been there all day today.  While not actually painful it is impossible to ignore!

Any reassurance/advice would be welcome.   Am a bit over-anxious as well as I don't have my "12" week scan until nearly 15 weeks!  (Am 12+1 today.)


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say without being able to examine you, it could be that one particular ligament is objecting to being stretched more than the others.  If it's not actually painful and you've not had any bleeding, I would try having a warm (not hot) bath, and seeing if that eases it a bit.  Otherwise, if it's not improving, or you are still worried, ring your hospital.  They may have some form of assessment unit you can drop in and see someone about it.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi and thanks again.  

I phoned the midwife this morning, but when I described the pains she basically said this was incredibly normal and nothing to worry about!  Was kind of hoping they would see me anyway, but no...  I guess I will just have to try and relax and stop worrying.  (Though I might as well try to stop breathing at the moment!)

Thankfully the pain has eased off this morning.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, take care of yourself xx


----------

